# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات في علم التجويد

## أحمد البكري

حرز الأمانی ووجه التهانی - الشاطبیة

ابو محمد قاسم بن فیره الشاطبی 








http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....a-026a6eef4256

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....7-f1461906ef97








http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....6-8d08d5587a3b



تحبير التيسير

الجزري







http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....a-d07544a4770f

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحصيل الهمزتين القطعيتين على مذهب أبي عمرو بن العلاء








http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....1-98eddea98de4

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الحبيب

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموعة رسائل في التجويد 

     *           أصول قراءة أبي عمرو

    ***          ما أجمع عليه القراء على اظهاره وادغامه

       *           نظم لأصول قراءة أبي عمرو وشرحه لابن وهبان الحموي


   ****            نظم لنزول القرآن يبين مكيه ومدنيه 

    ***             عقيلة أتراب القصائد في أسنى المقاصد













http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....5-12fdb7fe3f42

----------


## أحمد البكري

متن في علم التجويد









http://www.mediafire.com/?e9k8nta4t5h8uxk

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الجزرية
ويليه 
أوضح البنيان في تفسير ألفاظ القرآن









http://www.mediafire.com/?ihlv7z97clgenxn


المصدر:

http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...e/339/mode/2up


وهو مجموع يحوي:

حاشية السيد على شرح الكافية
شرح الشيخ خالد المسمى موصل الطلاب إلى قواعد الأعراب / لِلْعلامه إبن هشام الأنصاري .[شرح الجزرية]
.قاموس اوضح البنيان

----------


## أحمد البكري

الألف المألوف في فرش الحروف

أبو الفتح بن صدقة  السرميني

تاريخ النسخ: 1237 هجـ









http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgs...0;size=100;u=1

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموعة مخطوطات في التجويد:
**** عقيلة أتراب القصائد
* خلاصة الوقوف
** 
*http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....d-b23e27216d04
*

----------


## أحمد البكري

الفوائد في شرح أسنى القصائد
وهو شرح لقصيدة الشاطبي : حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني

تاريخ النسخ 15 ذي الحجة 885هجـ

يليها 

السخاويه في متشابه القرآن






http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....7-872c3cb98832

----------


## أحمد البكري

> الفوائد في شرح أسنى القصائد
> وهو شرح لقصيدة الشاطبي : حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني
> 
> تاريخ النسخ 15 ذي الحجة 885هجـ
> 
> يليها 
> 
> السخاويه في متشابه القرآن



والمخطوطة تحوي كذلك:
قصيدة جامعة لأنواع الظاءات المعجمة الواردة في القرآن - للشيخ عز الدين عبد الرازق الرسعيني
زوائد أبي عمرو البصري
أبيات في الوقف على كلا
كتاب ميسر التيسير في قراءة أبي عمرو العلاء البصري ومذاهبه في الهمزات
كتاب تفصيل م1هب أبي عمرو في الهمزتين القطعيتين
مقدمة في أصول القراءة للسمناني
شرح أبيات الشاطبي في ظاءات القرآن
ذكر امالة أبي عمرو

نظم أنواع المد للرسعيني



وغيرها

----------


## أحمد البكري

المكرر في ما تواتر من القراءات السبع وتحرر

سراج الدين أبو حفص عمر بن زين الدين قاسم بن شمس الدين محمد الأنصاري




http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....a-ec6ad0641785

----------


## أحمد البكري

جداول في القراءات



http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....7-03429d9f9f80

----------


## أحمد البكري

عقیلة أتراب القصائد فی أسنی المقاصد

الشاطبي

نسخة1

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....7-db32776101ef


ن2


http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....4-a3ae2841cef3



ن3

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....a-5633fd6e790f


ن4

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....0-b4f2d68f2304


ن5

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....a-419e2ce04877

----------


## أحمد البكري

كنز المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني (الشاطبية)

شمس الدين الموصلي

نسخة1

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....9-64ccaead7c3b


ن2

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....d-3b6bd871e52c

----------


## أحمد البكري

كنز المعاني 

ن3

http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....6-6c9eb67edf99

----------


## أحمد البكري

جامع الفوائد شرح أسنى القصائد



http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....1-cc840d17d96e

----------


## أحمد البكري

مقدمة في تجويد القرآن


يوسف بن أبي*الحسن علي بن محمد أخلاطي


http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....e-b61a96b5d31e

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشاطبية
يليها 
معرفة المقاري









*http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....3-06fd8b5386e4

*

----------


## أحمد البكري

مختصر
ابراز المعاني من حرز الآماني

أبو شامة


http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....4-30f672dc1cd8

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموعة:

* * خلاصة الوقوف
* * * شرح قصيدة الواضحة في تجويد الفاتحة
** رسالة البرهان للزركشي - باب حرف الالف
*** رسالة التقريب في تسهيل تيسير القراءات للجزري
** نفائس الهمزة في وقوف هشام وحمزة





.




http://dl.ical.ir/UI/Forms/Delivery....e-412f55e131cd

----------


## أحمد البكري

نظم مخارج الحروف

----------


## أحمد البكري

تنبيه الغافلين وارشاد الجاهلين





http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00014059


http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...0014059/?hosts=

----------


## أحمد البكري

منظومة الجزري

----------


## أحمد البكري

البصائر


http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00014056

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحفة الوليد في ذكر أحكام من التجويد



http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00014055

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتح الأقفال شرح تحفة الأطفال



http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00014054

----------


## أحمد البكري

درر الماجد الغائص في بجر التجويد



http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00014053

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحفة الأطفال والغلمان

----------


## أحمد البكري

المجمع عليه في شأن القراءة





http://freimore.uni-freiburg.de/serv...ivate_00003948

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجوهر الفاخر من قراءة ابن عامر
من الجامع الأزهر المقيد لمفردات الأربعة عشر

جعفر بن ابراهيم المقري السنهوري






http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgs...b61e437d0b21c7

----------


## أحمد البكري

» عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب الدقايق المحكمة في شرح المقدمة*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : زكريا الأنصاري، زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد،823-926 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 12403
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 31*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12403.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : الشاطبي، القاسم بن فيرة بن خلف،$d538-590 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 13046
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 43
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind13046.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب الوقف التام والوقف الكافي والحسن في كتاب الله*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : المقرئ، عثمان بن سعيد بن عثمان
» رقم المخطوطة : 12738
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 74
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12738.pdf



» عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب التيسير في القراءات السبع.*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : الداني أبو عمرو عثمان بن سعيد ، ت 444هـ / 1053م.
» رقم المخطوطة : 11087
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 63
*

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind11087.pdf




» عنوان المخطوطة : *باب الوقف والروم والأشمام والسكت*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : لم يذكر
» رقم المخطوطة : 12380-2
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 2*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12380-2.pdf

» عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب الحواشي المفهمة في منظومة المقدمة*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : ابن الجزري، محمد بن محمد بن محمد،751-833 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 12378-1
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 76
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12378-1.pdf

» عنوان المخطوطة : *رسالة في التجويد*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : غير مذكور
» رقم المخطوطة : 11926-7
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 17
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind11926-7.pdf




عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب الحواشي المفهمة في منظومة المقدمة*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : ابن الجزري، محمد بن محمد بن محمد،751-833 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 12379
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 67
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12379.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *كتاب الدقايق المحكمة في شرح المقدمة*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : زكريا الأنصاري، زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد،823-926 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 12404-1
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 20
**عرض المخطوطة
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12404-1.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : الحواشي المفهمة في شرح المقدمة
» ناسخ المخطوطة : ابن الجزري، محمد بن محمد بن محمد،751-833 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 12380-3
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 17


*http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind12380-3.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

» عنوان المخطوطة : *المقصد لتلخيص ما في المرشد*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : زكريا الأنصاري، زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد$dت 926 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 538-5
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 6
**عرض المخطوطة
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind538-5.pdf
.



» عنوان المخطوطة : شرح الوقراني في حل مشكلات كلمتي (الآن) بسورة يونس
» ناسخ المخطوطة : متولي الأزهري، محمد بن عبد الله الضرير$dت 1313 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 511-1
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 14
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind511-1.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : شرح الإفادة المقنعة في قراءة الأئمة الأربعة
» ناسخ المخطوطة : المالكي، هاشم بن محمد المغربي
» رقم المخطوطة : 1191
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 100

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1191.pdf

» عنوان المخطوطة : الفوز العظيم على متن فتح الكريم في تحرير القرآن العظيم
» ناسخ المخطوطة : متولي الأزهري، محمد بن عبد الله الضرير$dت 1313 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 511-2
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 80

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind511-2.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : فتح المقفلات لما تضمنه نظم الحرز والدرة من القراءات
» ناسخ المخطوطة : المخللاتي، رضوان بن محمد بن سليمان،$d1311 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 985
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 220
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind985.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : غيث الرحمن على هبة المنان
» ناسخ المخطوطة : الأبياري، أحمد بن أحمد شرف
» رقم المخطوطة : 1364
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 86

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1364.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : عقلية أتراب القصائد في أسني المقاصد
» ناسخ المخطوطة : الشاطبي، القاسم بن فيرة بن خلف$dت 590 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 514-4
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 8

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind514-4.pdf




» عنوان المخطوطة : الشهاب الثاقب للغاسق الواقت
» ناسخ المخطوطة : متولي، محمد محمد
» رقم المخطوطة : 516-1
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 27


http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind516-1.pdf


*

» عنوان المخطوطة : *رسالة في التجويد*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : غير مذكور
» رقم المخطوطة : 548-3
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 15
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind548-3.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *مورد الظمآن*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة :* *الخراز، محمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم،$dت. 718 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 510
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة :* *44
*

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind510.pdf





» عنوان المخطوطة : *رسالة في التجويد القرآن*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : ابن كثير، اسماعيل بن عمر$dت 774 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 514-6
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 10
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind514-6.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *رسالة في التجويد القرآن*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : ابن القاصح، علي بن عثمان بن محمد،$dت 801 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 521-6
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 5
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind521-6.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *بيان أوقاف القرآن*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : البغدادي، محمد بن عبد الحميد
» رقم المخطوطة : 1705-3
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 5
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1705-3.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *إجازة في القراءات العشر*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة :* *الأزهري، محمد بن أحمد المغربي المالكي
» رقم المخطوطة : 1699
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة :* *17
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1699.pdf




.
» عنوان المخطوطة : *النشر في القراءات العشر*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة : الجزري، محمد بن محمد$dت 833 هـ.
» رقم المخطوطة : 1889
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة : 239
*
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1889.pdf


» عنوان المخطوطة : *حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني في القراءات السبع المثاني*
*» ناسخ المخطوطة :* *الشاطبي، القاسم بن فيرة بن خلف$dت 590 هـ
» رقم المخطوطة : 1725
» تصنيف المخطوطة : القرآن و التجويد
» عدد صفحات المخطوطة :* *71
*

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/SCRIPT/ind1725.pdf




للمزيد
http://uqu.edu.sa/lib/digital_librar...لتجويد/3

----------

